# New camera! New pics ^^.



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, I got an awesome new digital camera.. my first victim? Of course its Kane! 

I am still trying to figure it out completely. I must've took like 50 pics cuz some come out blurry for no apparent reason.. something about the auto focus or maybe my hands move too much. Its a 7 mega pixel camera with tons of bells and whistles.. need to learn it more. 

So.. heres a bunch of my favorite pictures!






































She jumped onto my ankle and climbed up my leg!




























She was bruxing <3






























I'm always found out.. can't take pics for long!





























Hope this isn't overkill, least I got a good dozen pics out of hundreds. =^_^=


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

awwww i love hoodies.... She's such a little cutie pie!!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

She's adorable. I like the solid black stripe down her back!


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh..........she is a totaly cutie!! What kind of camera is it. Maybe I can help. I have a blue hoodie with very similar pattern on her back. Cute Cute Cute :wink:


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Aww shes so cute! When i was little (1-3 yrs old) We had 2 ratties that looked like yours ^^


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice pics and she is not camera shy, is she...lol.

She is very adorable, thx for sharing...I can't wait to get my new babies home with me in a few weeks...they better watch out because their new momma is camera crazy


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

awww he is cute. He looks like my rat Gerard


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Its a Polaroid camera.. this one http://www.target.com/Polaroid-7-0M...=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:digital camera&page=1

Yea shes so cute, I could not resist saving her from the feeder tank >_<

Ty all =^_^=


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOHHHH, what a cutie pie!


----------

